# Song that brings tears to my eyes



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Have you ever listened to a version of a song that gives you goose bumps, chokes you up, and almost brings you to tears? This is one of those songs.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh yea, very good.....:vs_bananasplit::vs_closedeyes::vs_bananasplit:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I got a little emotional. Where is that beautiful building?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It warms the heart to know that even though there are a few ingrats in the spotlight too stupid to know what this country has given them, there are still millions, I'd wager still the vast majority, who still love and honor their, our, country.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The NFL protests honor our country far more than any song.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> The NFL protests honor our country far more than any song.


Troll


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't think I know what the building in the original post is.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I got a little emotional. Where is that beautiful building?


Hyatt Regency...Louisville, Kentucky.


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Leonard Cohen-Hallelujah (sp?)






Got Goosebumps just typing it&#8230;.

Pay special attention to Mr. Cohen's mannerisms during the organ solo&#8230;.what a gentlemanly display. Something we don't have enough of anymore&#8230;gentlemen


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Wreck of the Edmond Fitzgerald ( Gordon Lightfoot 1976) Winter Lady (Leonard Cohen 1968)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah the National Anthem gets me. It brings up tears, sadness and respect when I think about all those that gave everything so I can live in such a special place. Then rage and fury at those that disrespect and disgrace the song to make a stupid fricken point. Very emotional song for me, every time I hear it.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

America The Beautiful gets me. Our anthem is a weird song, America The Beautiful should have been our anthem.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> America The Beautiful gets me. Our anthem is a weird song, America The Beautiful should have been our anthem.


Francis Scott Key set the Star Spangled Banner to an old English drinking song.
That alone makes it perfect.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

That was great, that atrium acted like sound chamber, and the singers were fantastic too. Here is a different video taken in 2016; this may be the same event, only mislabeled.






Louisville, KY Hyatt Regency Hotel Wednesday February 3, 2016


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

TAPS during funeral


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> The Wreck of the Edmond Fitzgerald ( Gordon Lightfoot 1976) Winter Lady (Leonard Cohen 1968)


I'll have to check out Winter Lady.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> America The Beautiful gets me. Our anthem is a weird song, America The Beautiful should have been our anthem.


Why does it not surprise me that you would favor God Save the Queen (with different words) as our national anthem?

Oh well, here is a version of God Save the Queen that I can get behind (but definitely not as a national anthem).


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

here is a swedish song that makes all men cry, well, if you could understand the lyrics anyway.

But, on the subject of music. learn to play an instrument of some kind, that might be really valuble in a post shtf senario. That is also prpping I would say.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds like a song with great amount of soul in it, wish it had subtitles. Not looking to hi-jack a great thread but thinking just of late of taking guitar lessons. Have one, my daughter's.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Prepping for the heart and soul! 

That is also prepping I would say.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't like to watch baseball, but watched the opening ceremonies last night's world series game. Looked like all the players and the fans were standing. Its why I don't like parades, folks sitting their butts on the curb when the flag passes. I'd just rather not see it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

OSC said:


> I'll have to check out Winter Lady.


If you saw the movie "McCabe and Mrs. Miller" then you would know it as the song playing in end of Movie when McCabe bravely takes on two Gunslingers sent by Railroad to Kill him and after valiantly doing them in he succumbs to wounds in a snowdrift right outside of house where the Opium addled Mrs. Miller sits warm by a fire holding a gift from McCabe LOOKING CLOSELY AT IT ,YOU SEE IN HER EYES THAT SHE KNOWS HE IS DEAD .


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Brothers in arms&#8230;Dire Straits. You have to find a mid 80's to mid 90's version IMHO&#8230; Mark Knopfler (sp?) seems to have lost his fastball on more recent recordings. There is a group of Euros who sing it as well acapella. Kind of haunting voices; the video is a low point.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Dylan, Darius, and Crow Band. Darius version is best. No racist shit in this and southç/north gets together as they should


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

We did luck out with our anthem. A lot of countries have sad anthems that make you want to overthrow them and replace them with a puppet government. France, Russia, the US, and kinda Britain all have decent songs. The Russian anthem makes me want to drink Smirnoff and wrassle a bear.


----------

